# Hmmm....



## inkjunkie (Mar 27, 2017)

20170327_175907.jpg



__ inkjunkie
__ Mar 27, 2017


----------



## akdutchguy (Mar 27, 2017)

That's odd.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 28, 2017)

Al


----------



## inkjunkie (Mar 28, 2017)

Was really windy. Accidentally left the intake open. Pellets flared up....this batch was for a friend...going to pick up more today


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 28, 2017)

Guess that piece was pretty "excited" to be getting smoked![emoji]128523[/emoji]...JJ


----------



## crankybuzzard (Mar 28, 2017)

Sigourney Weaver wasn't hanging out around the smoker was she?


----------



## browneyesvictim (Mar 28, 2017)

Reminds me of "Squeeze Cheese" from the plastic tube...


----------



## gr0uch0 (Mar 28, 2017)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Guess that piece was pretty "excited" to be getting smoked![emoji]128523[/emoji]...JJ


Was wondering who would be the first to go there...nice effort, JJ!  

Looks like that cheese could use a cold shower.


----------

